# Talladega, Alabama NASCAR Outreach



## euaggelion (Apr 14, 2009)

If you can make it to North Alabama on the weekend of April 24th-26th and you're interested in presenting the Gospel to some 150,000 race fans, then shoot me an e-mail. Details are at my BLOG :www.calledbygrace.com


----------

